
Beautiful Data: The Art of Science Field Notes - jamesbritt
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/science-field-notes-gallery/
======
webnrrd2k
One of the key points of drawing is that it makes sure you actually see and
understand what you are looking at. It's too easy to look at something without
looking closely, without noticing details. If you want to draw something you
are forced to understand it, visually speaking, well enough to recreate it on
paper.

